# No Video Input on Second Monitor



## jmlarsen (Sep 8, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!!

My question is this:
I have just installed a GeForce FX5500 video card, with the latest driver from nvidia.
Primary monitor is hooked up to the vga port, secondary monitor is hooked up to the DVI via a DVI/VGA adapter.

Windows XP and nVidia software see that there is two monitors hooked up yet I cannot get display on the second monitor. A little box is floating around the screen saying " No Video Input" Any help is appreciated.

This is what I have done so far for troubleshooting. Both vga cables/monitors tested individually in a variety of combinations of monitor with cable and all are working from the vga port.
Both monitors (via nVidia control panel) have the same resolution of 1024x768 and refresh rate of 60 hertz.
Antivirus disabled while doing the install.
During POST the video is detected and shows the correct card and 128 mb ram.

I am running a P4 with 1gig ram. It's a dinosaur but it is still a good comp for kids and for joomla....would like to keep her alive for a little longer.... 

Thanks
Jayne


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you sure this card is actually a dual output card and not simply a card with two different ports?

Cards from that era actually can have multiple ports and only support one display at a time.


----------



## jmlarsen (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you Emosun....

After a little digging and finding the box and the user manual. The card is a dual output.....


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you extended the desktop to the second screen?


----------



## jmlarsen (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes....the desktop has been extended...


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you sure that the dvi to vga adapter your using is the correct one? there are many types of dvi ports. Did it come with the card?


----------



## jmlarsen (Sep 8, 2007)

There was no adapter in the box. However, I have tried a dvi-i and dvi-a, all net the same result of "no video input".
Is it possible that the dvi port on the card is not functioning.....I sorta ruled that out as windows and nvidia control panel show the two monitors as being connected?
Changed drivers to 163.75 (numerous websites state this as the most reliabe/stable driver for that card. 

Thanks again everyone....


----------



## jmlarsen (Sep 8, 2007)

Need to add that the dvi-i was a dual link dvi-i (i'm researching the different types of dvi).


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just do a little troubleshooting. (I assume you've tried all this, but it can't hurt to ask)

Plug one monitor into the VGA slot. See if she works, then try the 2nd monitor by itself on the VGA slot as well.

Basically make sure each monitor works on each port by themselves.


----------



## jmlarsen (Sep 8, 2007)

Yup....both monitors both vga cables tested in various combinations in the vga port. That part is all good.
Neither monitor will work on the dvi port (using a dvi/vga adapter) both monitors only have vga connections.

Thanks again


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd suspect the cable and/or DVI adapter or the video card DVI port is faulty.


----------



## jmlarsen (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for help guys.....
I ended up trying different cables, adapters.....gave up. Talked to manufacturer who said it could well be my MOBO. Took the card out returned it and adapters to the store. 
Have talked to couple of people who have said, if you are not a gamer ( I am not) then a usb vga external may well do the trick. I will give that a try soon as it gets here....

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not the motherboard, or the card wouldn't work at all. The motherboard would only affect the card working, not affect a single port on the card. So it was likely just a faulty card, or the card only supports a single port at a time. Not all cards support dual output.


----------

